# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cấp xung cho motor Brushless

## TND135

Chào các bác. Em mới ve chai được mấy con motor này trong máy photocopy ạ. Em cũng đã tìm hiểu để chạy con này, thấy nhiều bác hướng dẫn cấp xung vào chân CLK để chạy nhưng em thử mãi không được ạ, em dùng mạch cấp xung Ne555 như hình ạ, đã chỉnh đủ kiểu nhưng em nó khi cấp nguồn chỉ chạy phát rồi dừng luôn ạ, em ko biết phải cấp xung tần số bao nhiêu là phù hợp, các bác giúp em với ạ, em cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## khangscc

Có các chân khiển như sau: 5v, gnd5v, on, clock,f/r,.... Bác cấp xung vào chân clock, 5v và gnd5v các chân on, f/r, và gì đấy chọt mass là chạy, chân f/r là đảo chiều

----------

Bongmayquathem, TND135

----------


## TND135

> Có các chân khiển như sau: 5v, gnd5v, on, clock,f/r,.... Bác cấp xung vào chân clock, 5v và gnd5v các chân on, f/r, và gì đấy chọt mass là chạy, chân f/r là đảo chiều


Em đã đấu đủ như thế ạ, cấp 5v, nối chân on xuống mass, cấp xung vào chân clock, cấp nguồn nhưng nó chạy rồi ngừng luôn ạ, em ko biết có phải do xung không đúng tần số ko, em đã quay con biến trở trên mạch xung rồi mà vẫn nó vẫn không chạy được ạ

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Cái con đó có lưu ý thế này:

- Tần số cấp xung max 3.900Hz, cao hơn nó alarm không chạy.
- Phản cấp xung trước (min 100Hz- max 3.900Hz) rồi mới kích chân S/S, làm ngược lại không chạy.

Nó cũng hay lắm, có bảo vệ gần đầy đủ, quá dòng, quá tốc độ hay quá tải nó cũng đều dừng hết.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition, khangscc, mr.fun, TND135

----------


## TND135

> Cái con đó có lưu ý thế này:
> 
> - Tần số cấp xung max 3.900Hz, cao hơn nó alarm không chạy.
> - Phản cấp xung trước (min 100Hz- max 3.900Hz) rồi mới kích chân S/S, làm ngược lại không chạy.
> 
> Nó cũng hay lắm, có bảo vệ gần đầy đủ, quá dòng, quá tốc độ hay quá tải nó cũng đều dừng hết.
> 
> Thanks.


Ra là thế ạ, em kích chân S/S trước thả nào nó ko chạy ạ, để em thử xem ạ, e cảm ơn bác nhé

----------


## khangscc

Cố lên, không chạy thì tìm con khác đối chiếu phương pháp. Mấy em này mạnh vô địch luôn, công suất thực  :Wink:  Bác chủ thử đo vol các chân khiển xem có lên hơn 0v không nhé, vì mặc định nó có trở kéo dương, nếu đo không thấy thì có lẽ tèo mạch khiển :Big Grin:  loại này còn rất rất nhiều cái hay  :Wink:

----------


## TND135

> Cố lên, không chạy thì tìm con khác đối chiếu phương pháp. Mấy em này mạnh vô địch luôn, công suất thực  Bác chủ thử đo vol các chân khiển xem có lên hơn 0v không nhé, vì mặc định nó có trở kéo dương, nếu đo không thấy thì có lẽ tèo mạch khiển loại này còn rất rất nhiều cái hay


Vâng bác, em làm theo hướng dẫn của bác Ga con đã chạy được rồi ạ, em nó chạy tít lắm, em mới chế cái trục quạt vào mà chưa dám lắp cánh, sợ nó quay nhanh quá bay cả cánh đi ạ

----------


## mr.fun

> Cái con đó có lưu ý thế này:
> 
> - Tần số cấp xung max 3.900Hz, cao hơn nó alarm không chạy.
> - Phản cấp xung trước (min 100Hz- max 3.900Hz) rồi mới kích chân S/S, làm ngược lại không chạy.
> 
> Nó cũng hay lắm, có bảo vệ gần đầy đủ, quá dòng, quá tốc độ hay quá tải nó cũng đều dừng hết.
> 
> Thanks.


Bác Gà cho em hỏi bộ này có điều khiển vòng kín không nhỉ?

----------


## khangscc

> Bác Gà cho em hỏi bộ này có điều khiển vòng kín không nhỉ?


Có encoder đâu mà vòng kín, điều khiển tốc độ thôi chứ ạ

----------


## Ga con

Nó chạy theo kiểu...gần kín đó cụ.
Feedback bằng hall luôn, con này nhiều cực lắm (chắc phải 8 hay 12), 1 xung Clk tương đương 1 góc bước. Khi có tải nó tự tăng dòng lên để bù, bù không nổi mất bước thì noa alarm luôn.

Thanks.

----------

